# Uber won't care if passengers damage your car...



## Jingwen Sun (Sep 11, 2015)

My passenger damaged my car exiting uber, leaving my car with 2 dents on the door. After 2 weeks back and forth, uber's decision is not gonna do anything! ALL DRIVERS BE AWARE. UBER IS NOT GONNA CARE ABOUT YOU! It left me with option either to go with myinsurance or uber's, with $1000 deductible. And they wont charge the rider even damage fee... There always will be insurance gap, and this is not right! Uber takes $1 riders fee and 20% from the fare, and when our car is damaged, they sit back and sip the drinks! As a 2 year driver i am very disappointed!!! We put ourselves out there and they will never care. Always turn the back on us.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber does not care about: sand, water, beer, soda, french fries, cigarette burns, dents, chips, scratches

puke yes, with several pictures and you better quit driving for 24 hours.

anything else, you are S.O.L.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Jingwen Sun said:


> ALL DRIVERS BE AWARE. UBER IS NOT GONNA CARE ABOUT YOU!


Thanks newbie...that is a new one to all of us that have been driving for a while.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Since most posters here are really just thumping their chests about what they do or would do when X happens...

Place the pax under citizen's arrest for trespass to chattels or equivalent.
Call law enforcement.
Obtain the pax' pedigree.
Sue in small claims court.
(Yes, citizen's arrest is a thing, at least in most jurisdictions.)


----------



## sfthatsme (Mar 25, 2015)

Jingwen Sun said:


> My passenger damaged my car exiting uber, leaving my car with 2 dents on the door. After 2 weeks back and forth, uber's decision is not gonna do anything! ALL DRIVERS BE AWARE. UBER IS NOT GONNA CARE ABOUT YOU! It left me with option either to go with myinsurance or uber's, with $1000 deductible. And they wont charge the rider even damage fee... There always will be insurance gap, and this is not right! Uber takes $1 riders fee and 20% from the fare, and when our car is damaged, they sit back and sip the drinks! As a 2 year driver i am very disappointed!!! We put ourselves out there and they will never care. Always turn the back on us.


I am curious what excuses Glados will spin on behalf of Uber for this case.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Jingwen Sun said:


> My passenger damaged my car exiting uber, leaving my car with 2 dents on the door. After 2 weeks back and forth, uber's decision is not gonna do anything! ALL DRIVERS BE AWARE. UBER IS NOT GONNA CARE ABOUT YOU! It left me with option either to go with myinsurance or uber's, with $1000 deductible. And they wont charge the rider even damage fee... There always will be insurance gap, and this is not right! Uber takes $1 riders fee and 20% from the fare, and when our car is damaged, they sit back and sip the drinks! As a 2 year driver i am very disappointed!!! We put ourselves out there and they will never care. Always turn the back on us.


Perhaps you shouldn't have parked in such a tight spot? In most of my locations, I'm able to pull up alongside a curb since there's room. If not, I put on my hazards to let other vehicles know that I may make a stop for someone.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Jingwen Sun said:


> My passenger damaged my car exiting uber, leaving my car with 2 dents on the door. After 2 weeks back and forth, uber's decision is not gonna do anything! ALL DRIVERS BE AWARE. UBER IS NOT GONNA CARE ABOUT YOU! It left me with option either to go with myinsurance or uber's, with $1000 deductible. And they wont charge the rider even damage fee... There always will be insurance gap, and this is not right! Uber takes $1 riders fee and 20% from the fare, and when our car is damaged, they sit back and sip the drinks! As a 2 year driver i am very disappointed!!! We put ourselves out there and they will never care. Always turn the back on us.


How close were you parked so the passenger damaged your door? 2 small dents?, just the beginning, your car will slowly deteriorate with more small nicks, dents, rips, worn out spots, this should not surprise any Uber driver since your car is a taxi now.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

All you have to do, is pretend that every PAX is a 5 year old. Now apply all your brain power, to control every 5 year old from burning your car down. If you can do that, then youll be just fine.


----------



## kingpin (Sep 3, 2015)

hello,

Someone uber passengers cigarette burned my front seat and after a month or arguing with uber and at least 100 emails back and forth i had that reimburse by uber. Keep fighting you will get somewhere


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

kingpin said:


> hello,
> 
> Someone uber passengers cigarette burned my front seat and after a month or arguing with uber and at least 100 emails back and forth i had that reimburse by uber. Keep fighting you will get somewhere


You take the risk when you allow passengers to smoke. If you're willing to take the risk then you should be willing to accept responsibility. You shouldn't have been reimbursed in my opinion.


----------



## kingpin (Sep 3, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> You take the risk when you allow passengers to smoke. If you're willing to take the risk then you should be willing to accept responsibility. You shouldn't have been reimbursed in my opinion.


well i didn't let her smoke, she but it out and put it in her back pocket but cigarettes was half lit and she started screaming about 3 minutes later and burned a hole in her pants and my seat. she was so drunk that she couldn't even feel it sooner


----------



## oyebj (Apr 12, 2016)

Somebody help....the passenger opened rear door after i told him to wait....passenger door hit an oncoming car...door is destroyed. ..passenger accepts responsibility. ..will uber help take money from passenger to cover damages....somebody help!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Why would Uber care its not their property it's yours


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber definitely cares if your car is damaged. They will deactivate you until your car is repaired as dents are not allowed.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

oyebj said:


> Somebody help....the passenger opened rear door after i told him to wait....passenger door hit an oncoming car...door is destroyed. ..passenger accepts responsibility. ..will uber help take money from passenger to cover damages....somebody help!


No one is going to help you especially not Uber. You're a replaceable commodity.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Do the doors on your car lock when you are in motion?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

oyebj said:


> Somebody help....the passenger opened rear door after i told him to wait....passenger door hit an oncoming car...door is destroyed. ..passenger accepts responsibility. ..will uber help take money from passenger to cover damages....somebody help!


You're probably going to have to cover the cost yourself ... and you'll be deactivated until you get the door fixed. Like William1964 implied ... I keep the doors locked until I know that it is safe for the pax to open them. Additionally, I only park where it is safe & legal for pax to enter/exit my car ... sometimes they have to walk 1/2 block ... so what, I'm not going to risk their lives or my car by stopping in an unsafe location


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

The bad news sounds correct.
I've had 3 cleaning requests rejected this week.
Basically it's my financial fault for being prepared to contain vomit into an emesis bag and sterilizate the vehicle.

Ryan


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

oyebj said:


> Somebody help....the passenger opened rear door after i told him to wait....passenger door hit an oncoming car...door is destroyed. ..passenger accepts responsibility. ..will uber help take money from passenger to cover damages....somebody help!


It's my understanding if the rider takes responsibility ANDIS willing to pay, Uber will collect. I may be wrong but...

Get an estimate asap, so if the rider does agree, they can bill him


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Fuber would not care if the pax damaged you!


----------



## Angry Uber driver (Apr 20, 2016)

Do Not work for Uber or use Uber. I have a large, large following on Instagram and will be sure to let them know as well. I have been ignored by Uber they don't want to reply to email so I promised them I would ruin their lives. It's nothing but a scam, before you know you have done wear and tear on your car. One of their reps even insulted me. Just use Lyft or delivery driving for various restaurants that pay 22/hr. Just went in for orientation. Try apps like handy and hire vue. Trust me you won't regret it. Uber sucks. There's is this stupid dumb **** rep named Jeffrey, tell him to go to hell.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Angry Uber driver said:


> Do Not work for Uber or use Uber. I have a large, large following on Instagram and will be sure to let them know as well. I have been ignored by Uber they don't want to reply to email so I promised them I would ruin their lives.


You realize you sound like a crazy ex that everyone should avoid when you post stuff like this, right?


----------



## Angry Uber driver (Apr 20, 2016)

D Town said:


> You realize you sound like a crazy ex that everyone should avoid when you post stuff like this, right?


Crazy ex? Shut the **** up, you missing link. It's a complain forum. What are you, Ubers mistress? Shut up and go find your missing life. I have the right to complain and will do as I please. Dumb idiot!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Angry Uber driver said:


> Crazy ex? Shut the &%[email protected]!* up, you missing link. It's a complain forum. What are you, Ubers mistress? Shut up and go find your missing life. I have the right to complain and will do as I please. Dumb idiot!


Lol, good luck with that.


----------

